# H&R Ultra Slug???



## Shop Rat (Apr 8, 2006)

bucketmouthhauler said:


> If anyone is looking for a good used h&r ulta slug deluxe 12ga I just traded mine at joe gun in sanford. I dont know what price tag he put on it but it is an awesome gun. I have decided to hunt with a pistol in the shotgun zone this year so I have no need for it. If you do pick it up it loves 3" lightfields. 200yds tackdriver


I am not calling you a liar, but you really shot slugs at 200 yds accurately? I have shot the 20 and 12 at 125, that is the farthest for me yet. The pattern is still under 3". I know the gun is better than that, because I have not used anything like a bench or vise. I only shot from my deer blinds and a picnic table at my place. 

These slugs have come a long way from the old rifled chunk of soft lead. I read an article about the new 20 ga. and how deadly they were then I had to buy one and see.


----------



## shortbox11 (Oct 12, 2003)

I dont ussually shot a shotgun over 125 yards , and were we are at there is only one way to shoot that is over 125 yrds. if conditions are right , no wind , i may take a poke out to 200 , but its not likley.

the bullet that is used in that shell , is the same bullet used for the sabot loads I use in my inline , I wouldnt hesitate to shoot 200 with that.


----------

